
Internet searching stimulates brain, study says - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2008/11/30/MN5C147QAB.DTL
======
randomwalker
This is getting old, it really is. Will someone do a meta-study and discover
that "mental activity stimulates brain," please? Then we can all cite that
once and for all.

Whatever there is to say on this topic that's actually interesting has been
said in "Everything Bad Is Good for You," a book I highly recommend.

